
Covid-19 Is Killing Small Businesses in Seattle - gurgeous
https://freshchalk.com/blog/covid-19-is-killing-small-businesses-in-seattle
======
gurgeous
This is so sad. From the survey we ran - Closure is looming for 35% of small
businesses in Seattle. More in TFA

